

The transpacific partnership and “free trade” - olouv
http://economixcomix.com/home/tpp/

======
duncan_bayne
Oh dear.

Leaving aside the cheap ad-hominems against opponents of taxation, his
argument is based upon several incorrect assumptions (especially the one that
'stimulus' works).

Have a read of:

[https://mises.org/library/human-action-0](https://mises.org/library/human-
action-0)

... for the dissenting view :[https://mises.org/library/human-
action-0](https://mises.org/library/human-action-0)) It _is_ lacking funny
cartoons lampooning capitalists as gun-toting hicks, though, so it might not
provoke the same sort of laughs.

